# Sunglasses on duty



## ExpatMedic0 (May 19, 2014)

This is kind of a silly topic so I posted it in the lounge. Has anyone noticed most Emergency responders (EMS included) wear sports type glasses (like styles popular with Oakley for example) Most of the time these are wrap around sunglasses with mirrored lenses of some type. I am curious what poses people to choose this particular design of sunglasses for on duty? Is it a crime or unprofessional in some peoples eyes to wear something else, like a ray ban wayfarer for example? Pretty stupid topic, but I noticed %99 of our staff on duty do this, and the regular population does not.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 19, 2014)

They're durable, replacement lenses and parts are available, pretty cheap at US standard issue and most important, they're tacti-cool. I'll admit, I wear Oakley Flak Jackets and I love 'em. My wife wears half jackets. I've been wearing Oakley sunglasses for years.


----------



## STXmedic (May 19, 2014)

I only own two pairs of sunglasses: my nice running ones (wrap around, polarized, light-weight, stay in place), and my cheap throw downs. I find the sport-type more comfortable than any other frames, so that's what I wear at work also. I'll see guys wearing the aviator sunglasses on duty as well, but wire-frames glasses tend to be very uncomfortable for me.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (May 19, 2014)

Polarized black Radars. I'll tell ya, once you wear Polarized and get used to it, you'll never want to go back.


----------



## FltMedicRob (May 19, 2014)

I have a pair of Oakley Strait Jackets that I wear. 

They are ballistic rated and honestly they are the best prescription lenses I have ever owned.  

That and UsStandardissue.com giving half off for military and veterans helps out a lot too.


----------



## Tigger (May 19, 2014)

50% of Smith stuff with out work pro-deal, so I've got a few pairs. Current ones look more like giant wayfarers than anything else, I love em. 

I can't help but laugh when we show up with fire and PD for a combative patient and everyone takes off their sweet designer "respect ma authoritae" sunglasses and puts them in a pile by the door.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 19, 2014)

FltMedicRob said:


> I have a pair of Oakley Strait Jackets that I wear.
> 
> They are ballistic rated and honestly they are the best prescription lenses I have ever owned.
> 
> That and UsStandardissue.com giving half off for military and veterans helps out a lot too.



And the discount applying to ems and fire helps seal the deal for a lot of us. 
I wear Oakley Radar or Flak Jacket polarized sunglasses on shift during the day. And Oakley M Frames with clear ballistic lenses at night, which are also my shooting glasses


----------



## STXmedic (May 19, 2014)

Tigger said:


> 50% of Smith stuff with out work pro-deal, so I've got a few pairs. Current ones look more like giant wayfarers than anything else, I love em.
> 
> I can't help but laugh when we show up with fire and PD for a combative patient and everyone takes off their sweet designer "respect ma authoritae" sunglasses and puts them in a pile by the door.



I've been looking at Smith lately, too. Have you had any issues with them? Oakley's seem to scratch too easily.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 19, 2014)

I just lost my Oakley Gascans  those were badass.

I've had Raybans that were awesome as well both Rx and normal sunglasses. They walked away too...with Rx lenses


----------



## MonkeyArrow (May 19, 2014)

I like my Under Armor core sunglasses, polarized with blue lenses. They are super comfortable, look damn cool, and reduce glare as well as shielding my eyes as well as any sunglasses that I ever wore.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 19, 2014)

Oakley Fuel Cells are my choice. The majority of EMS, Fire, and LEO seem to wear Oakley here. They are tough, reliable, and we get discounts. I just wear them while driving post to post or anything non patient care related. As soon as we have a call they stay inside the ambulance. It's a pet peeve of mine when I see providers with sunglasses talking to patients.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 19, 2014)

We actually have an SOP that outlines no sunglasses during a patent contact. I'm guilty of wearing them when taking to a patient outside, though.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 19, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> We actually have an SOP that outlines no sunglasses during a patent contact. I'm guilty of wearing them when taking to a patient outside, though.



Working wrecks outdoors are about the only time I do wear them during patient contact, or major traumas outside.


----------



## Tigger (May 19, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> I've been looking at Smith lately, too. Have you had any issues with them? Oakley's seem to scratch too easily.



Love 'em, don't see myself going back to Oakley really. I'm not sure how much more scratch resistant the lower end ones are than Oakleys but my sup has some with coated glass lenses and they're bomber. I'm impressed with their products and warranty all around, picked up a ski helmet and goggles by them this year too and they blow Oakleys out of the water. 

As for sunglasses on scene, I'll try and get them off but if it's sunny outside they're staying on so I can concentrate. Half the time the patient is wearing theirs too


----------



## VFlutter (May 19, 2014)

I want a pair of Oakley safety glasses because face shields just aren't Bro enough. 


Or go totally overkill and rock some of these bad boys. They would actually probably work pretty well and not fog up like face shields and disposables do.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 19, 2014)

I try to take my sunglasses off whenever I talk to a patient but if it's super bright outside and I'm looking into the sun they're staying on. Doesn't help anyone if you can't actually see your patient.


----------



## rmabrey (May 19, 2014)

I wore Oakley before EMS and the usstandardissue discount helped to continue that trend.


----------



## Mufasa556 (May 19, 2014)

I have Oakley Gascans. I like them, they're comfortable, and if the circumstance arises, I can be just like Officer Brian Taylor when I ask my partner, "Follow me into the house, dude".


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 19, 2014)

Mufasa556 said:


> I have Oakley Gascans. I like them, they're comfortable, and if the circumstance arises, I can be just like Officer Brian Taylor when I ask my partner, "Follow me into the house, dude".




Bahaha.

Agreed on the comfort. I'm so mad I lost those this weekend.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 19, 2014)

I used to wear Oakley M-Frames on duty. I had 2 frames, one had the gray polarized lens, the other had the clear lens. I wore the clear lens on every patient contact. It was simple, comfortable, and easy BSI for the eyes.


----------



## teedubbyaw (May 19, 2014)

I have multiple pairs of Oakley's and a pair of Ray ban Justin's. The Oakley's are all I wear on duty. I have beat the hell out of them and they're still in great condition. My ray ban's lenses, however, started looking like crap after a week of owning them. They are far too fragile.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 20, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> I have multiple pairs of Oakley's and a pair of Ray ban Justin's. The Oakley's are all I wear on duty. I have beat the hell out of them and they're still in great condition. My ray ban's lenses, however, started looking like cheap after a week of owning them. They are far too fragile.




Ray Ban base lenses aren't very good I'll agree with that. My Rx ones were polycarbonate if I remember correctly and they looked brand new even after a year and a half in the field. The frame started to fall apart but I'm rough on sunglasses no matter how hard I try not to be.


----------



## UnkiEMT (May 20, 2014)

Personally, I wear cheap-*** Elvex range glasses, 12 bucks a pop, I wear them for 3 months (On average) until I either scratch them up too badly or lose them.

The style I wear are in fact mirrored, half-frame wraparounds. the mirroring is because that's the darkest I can get, and if I'm going to wear sunglasses, I really want to cut the light. The wraparound is partially for that reason, and partially because I wear them while I'm riding with the visor up, and I want to protect my eyes from the wind/random crap blowing in the wind (Which is where the safety rating comes in handy.)


----------



## burnsmh (May 20, 2014)

I have vision imparement and use dvx safety sunglasses perscription sorry spellin on phone


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 20, 2014)

Native hardtops.  Love em!


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 20, 2014)

Wow I was not expecting so many replies on this thread. 

-For those of you who use clear lenses on Oakley M-frames, is there a particular cut/style which works best for BSI, especially blood exposure?

-I gotta admit, I am not really into the M frame or "jacket" style wrap around sunglasses myself, just not my style, so I was curious why so many emergency responders chose to wore these.


----------



## titmouse (May 24, 2014)

I recently got contact lenses and i am spoiled now. Love having sun glasses. I have a pair of polarized iron mans that i got at cvs for 20 bucks (cheap and get the job done) and yesterday i got a free ray ban wayfarer knock offs that have UV protection.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (May 26, 2014)

I seem to lose every nice pair of sunglasses I buy (or have them stolen :angry: ) so now I go with the el cheapo ones I can pick up at Walmart.


----------



## sublimaze (May 28, 2014)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> This is kind of a silly topic so I posted it in the lounge. Has anyone noticed most Emergency responders (EMS included) wear sports type glasses (like styles popular with Oakley for example) Most of the time these are wrap around sunglasses with mirrored lenses of some type. I am curious what poses people to choose this particular design of sunglasses for on duty? Is it a crime or unprofessional in some peoples eyes to wear something else, like a ray ban wayfarer for example? Pretty stupid topic, but I noticed %99 of our staff on duty do this, and the regular population does not.



I never liked the "sports style" sunglasses you speak of. I've always rocked Oakley Holbrooks or something similar. I'm a big fan of the Wayfarer too. I usually go with a dark lens tint, usually black or dark mirror, but I'm not opposed to something loud like the fire lens. I do feel like the professionalism is questioned sometimes, especially by senior police and fire guys, but I feel like professionalism is relative. I have long, shaggy hair, I wear a fitted hat, and I say "bro" quite often, but if your attitude is on point, you provide exceptional patient care, and you know what you're talking about, nobody cares in the long run. Then you just become known as the bro.


----------



## CFal (May 28, 2014)

90% of sunglasses are all made by luxoticca, but I rock these


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 29, 2014)

sublimaze said:


> I never liked the "sports style" sunglasses you speak of. I've always rocked Oakley Holbrooks or something similar. I'm a big fan of the Wayfarer too. I usually go with a dark lens tint, usually black or dark mirror, but I'm not opposed to something loud like the fire lens. I do feel like the professionalism is questioned sometimes, especially by senior police and fire guys, but I feel like professionalism is relative. I have long, shaggy hair, I wear a fitted hat, and I say "bro" quite often, but if your attitude is on point, you provide exceptional patient care, and you know what you're talking about, nobody cares in the long run. Then you just become known as the bro.


Ya I am in the same point, except for the "bro" thing.  Knock that off man.


----------



## rmena (Jun 10, 2014)

does anyone in this thread know if Oakley throws EMS a bone as far as price?


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 10, 2014)

highly doubt it


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 10, 2014)

rmena said:


> does anyone in this thread know if Oakley throws EMS a bone as far as price?



Doesn't US Standard Issue accept EMS? I'm fairly certain they do.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 10, 2014)

They accepted my work ID...


----------



## 9D4 (Jun 10, 2014)

Oakleysi.com is supposed to. 
They do require a work ID or pay stub. I tried sending in my pay stub from a stand by job and my license and they didn't accept it. Never got an explanation why. Tried following up and was told that it would be looked into and I would have to re-send it in. Never heard back after I did.
So, not too sure on what the actual criteria is.


----------



## rmena (Jun 10, 2014)

So at Oaklysi.com, assuming you have the right documentation, what are we talking? like huge discount? I know Sig sauer and Glock both have their first responder/ems/fire/pilot/copper discount and its substantial!


----------



## 9D4 (Jun 10, 2014)

rmena said:


> So at Oaklysi.com, assuming you have the right documentation, what are we talking? like huge discount? I know Sig sauer and Glock both have their first responder/ems/fire/pilot/copper discount and its substantial!


Not sure the exact discount. I tried finding a price list and found a post on another forum stating that over 50% is not uncommon.


----------



## rmena (Jun 10, 2014)

that's not bad at all!


----------

